# RCI worth it for last call



## bluehende (Jun 13, 2009)

HI all;
     I am concidering joining RCI just for their last minute rentals.  I am retired and therefore can travel last minute and use excess inventory.  I have used skyauction quite a bit, but would love to have another outlet for travel.  So specifically I am asking......

If you are looking on RCI what would you take from their last calls if you had all the vacation you want ( I do)  and how much is it?  I live on the East coast so would be more interested in that but not exclusively.  

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## littlestar (Jun 13, 2009)

We are located in the midwest and can travel off season. I joined RCI for the Last Calls since I own a VRI managed resort that gives me a discount for a membership with RCI. 

I go to Orlando quite a bit. I have used RCI Last Calls for Sheraton Vistana in Orlando. The one bedroom we snagged last fall was $219 plus tax for the week. I would also consider Vacation Village at Parkway, Worldmark Kingston Reef, Wyndham Cypress Palms, Summer Bay, and some of the Westgate two bedrooms that come up on Last Call ($249 plus the tax).

I plan on using a Last Call for an off season trade to Myrtle Beach, too, at Sheraton Broadway Plantation sometime. Also, maybe a Wyndham Smoky Mountain visit.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 13, 2009)

I have used last calls frequently and have been satisfied with most, but I have not been able to see any on line since the great "enhancement".  Do you  have that problem?


----------



## littlestar (Jun 13, 2009)

Marvin said:


> I have used last calls frequently and have been satisfied with most, but I have not been able to see any on line since the great "enhancement".  Do you  have that problem?



Yep. I'm not seeing any "Last Calls" right now. I wasn't sure if it was because of the "enhancement" or because it's summer and the kiddies are out of school.

I still use my Interval International membership for Getaways more than I use RCI for anything - as I adore staying at Marriott Vacation Club. Although on RCI I can find an occasional Marriott on a cash Extra Vacation at Sabal Palms and Royal Palms in Orlando or occasionally one of the older Marriotts in Hilton Head. Of course, RCI doesn't show the Marriott name.


----------



## DianneL (Jun 13, 2009)

*No Last Calls*

I cannot see Last Calls on the weeks side of the RCI website, however, I do see them on the points side.  Strange!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 13, 2009)

Strange.  I belong to the weeks side and can see Last Call and Extra Vacations with no problem.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 13, 2009)

We're RCI weeks and the website won't let me check the box for Last Calls. It changes it automatically back to Extra Vacations instead. :annoyed:


----------



## Marvin (Jun 13, 2009)

littlestar said:


> We're RCI weeks and the website won't let me check the box for Last Calls. It changes it automatically back to Extra Vacations instead. :annoyed:



Ditto here.  There are code signs out to the right of the page that have different markings for availability as to whether it is for Exchange, Extra Vacations, or Last Call.  When I click on Last Call, the page reloads with all Extra Vacations-none are marked Last Call.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 14, 2009)

Last Call is working today. I logged into my Weeks account, clicked on Vacation Offers and the Last Call box was checked automatically (like it remembered what I tried to do yesterday).

I saw a Last Call Vacation Village at Parkway 1 bedroom for 4th of July week.


----------



## Bib (Jun 15, 2009)

*Hooray for Last Calls*

We're actually at Vacation Village Bonaventure right now on a last call, $240 taxes in CANADIAN!!! Can't beat that. We've also been to Banff Rocky Mountain Resort and Sheraton Broadway Plantation on last calls in the past 8 months. Anytime I have doubts about my timeshare being a wise purchase, I just remember the great deals I've gotten through Last Call and I forget all about the money I paid for my home resort.


----------



## chicklet (Jun 15, 2009)

That's pretty much what we have always travelled on....Sanibel Island at Christmas, Daytona area, all over the states.  Now there used to be some great deals but like everything at rci it changed.  The same resorts for florida always show up in last call but if you just want to get away there is usually something that shows up for cheap.  We just stayed in march at Lehigh Acres in florida for $231 not the best resort but we had great weather.  I always talked to the others at the resorts we were staying at and they didn't even know what i was talking about so i enlightened them about last calls and they couldn't believe it!  So many people don't take advantage of these but keep buying weeks and paying mf on something they could get on last calls for less.  I only wish we had more time for travelling last minute


----------



## Jennie (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you able to join RCI without owning any timeshare? The rules, they keep a-changing.


----------



## Moosie (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry, but moved to where?


----------

